# Ballast wiring



## Willrhrd (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a 2 foot single lamp strip light. Just bought a new ballast with 2 red one blue, one black, and one white wire. Does anyone know how to bypass the circuit interrupting socket. The socket is busted and I can't locate a replacement one. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

If an interrupting lampholder is required (elevator, maybe?), and there isn't really a reason to use one if it isn't, then look harder for one.

Wait.......forget all that. Hire an electrician. Stop doing what you're doing.


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

Why do you go on a diy site


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Willrhrd said:


> I have a 2 foot single lamp strip light. Just bought a new ballast with 2 red one blue, one black, and one white wire. Does anyone know how to bypass the circuit interrupting socket. The socket is busted and I can't locate a replacement one. Thanks!


Might be easier for you to just buy a new light. or hire a lectrician.:thumbup:


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Willrhrd said:


> I have a 2 foot single lamp strip light. Just bought a new ballast with 2 red one blue, one black, and one white wire. Does anyone know how to bypass the circuit interrupting socket. The socket is busted and I can't locate a replacement one. Thanks!


What do you mean by a circuit interrupting socket. Not familiar with the yerm.


----------



## Willrhrd (Dec 29, 2015)

It's the old type of tombstone fluorescent bulb socket that makes and breaks the circuit when you install and remove the lamp. The socket is broken beyond repair and I can't find anyone who sells them anymore. The line neutral goes into the socket first then out of the socket to the ballast.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Willrhrd said:


> It's the old type of tombstone fluorescent bulb socket that makes and breaks the circuit when you install and remove the lamp. The socket is broken beyond repair and I can't find anyone who sells them anymore. The line neutral goes into the socket first then out of the socket to the ballast.


Leviton sells tombstones.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

so does robertsons memorial supply:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

papaotis said:


> so does robertsons memorial supply:laughing:


Just be careful of how the name is spelled.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hire an electrician... Get a whole new fixture... You'll be further ahead at the end of the day...


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Just ran into one in a commercial undercabinet light, so maybe they're more common than I thought. I agree with glen1971, replace the whole fixture.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> Just ran into one in a commercial undercabinet light, so maybe they're more common than I thought. I agree with glen1971, replace the whole fixture.


Save a couple of the older tombstones as you find them. There will be the time that you can't replace an old fixture easily. You'll be happy you saved a few of the older style. Helped me out just yesterday.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

The fixtures I've run into with circuit interrupting lampholders have had ballasts that required a CI lampholder. So if your new ballast isn't that type, the CI lampholder won't work right either. At least the ones I've run into.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> The fixtures I've run into with circuit interrupting lampholders have had ballasts that required a CI lampholder. So if your new ballast isn't that type, the CI lampholder won't work right either. At least the ones I've run into.


 I looked the Philips ballast website and it does show a diagram for the single lamp rapid start ballast and it does require a CI lampholder.
I know how, I would handle the problem, whether it's a code violation or a hazard????


----------

